# 07/28: add your mood



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

now each day when you sign into SM you can choose your "mood", a fun way to let us know how your feeling, change it once, or each time you log in :smilie_daumenpos: 


[attachment=25060:smmood1.jpg]

[attachment=25061:smmood2.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just noticed that - pretty cool! 
But, I don't mean to be an idiot, what is WOOT?? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Any reason why "relieved" and "embarrassed" are spelled in such odd ways?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Any reason that "relieved" is spelled in such an odd way?[/B]


dont know, who ever made the mod add on cant speel :HistericalSmiley: I'll see if I can find a way to fix it


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Joe I love it. You have done an awsome job with.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Hehehehehehehe...also found "embarrassed" and edited my post...but you beat me to it and quoted me on the old version.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, the "mood" mod seems to be causing a problem with the PM system right now, It will be disabled for now until I find the fix


sorry


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> ok, the "mood" mod seems to be causing a problem with the PM system right now, It will be disabled for now until I find the fix
> 
> 
> sorry[/B]


i believe I got this to work right for now, please report any problems with the PM system or anything else


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The website looks great, but what is reliefed and woot? Just curious. Okay now that I am making a reply, I see many other things I don't understand. Toggle side panel, bb code. Oh, my, I think I'm lost.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL In light of the "woot" confusion, I decided to make it my mood! 
I like everything new going on, except for how you have to sign in every time u use the site, usually I'll sign offline and when I come back on, I'm still logged on... is there any way to fix that? I mean, it's not that big of a deal since EVERYTHING is password protected now, but it was kinda easy to just click SM on my favorites and there I was..logged in.  B)


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm still logged in and I pop in and out all day long. Did you click the little box to keep yourself signed in?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm still logged in and I pop in and out all day long. Did you click the little box to keep yourself signed in?[/B]


I had been also. Until this last time, I had to sign back in.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I had to sign in 2x in 20 minutes, I thought it was me :biggrin: thank God it's not.
Yes I checked the box to stay logged in.. Joe will fix, it's not a big deal..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It says im a guest and not logged in :shocked: but Im posting, this went through right, yes it did..
Is it me only :biggrin: who sees this??
ANDREA
only on the main page it says Im a guest, but when I click my profile or others it says im logged in??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is woot sort of like WHUT? LOL I can't keep up with all the new schtuff. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am staying logged in, for anyone that is not, clear your cookies and temp files, then log back in, checking "stay logged in"


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I am staying logged in, for anyone that is not, clear your cookies and temp files, then log back in, checking "stay logged in"[/B]


I am still logged in from yesterday, I forgot to log out  When I switched on this morning I am still here :smrofl: 
I love the mood idea, kinda cute hey!!
Thanks Joe :rockon: the site is fantastic and I have had a great time exploring and finding all the new features :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I am staying logged in, for anyone that is not, clear your cookies and temp files, then log back in, checking "stay logged in"[/B]


 :biggrin: Thanks Joe!!
I will do that///


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay I was reading this post and now I'm confused about something. What is this stay logged in feature? When I sign in there are only two check boxes, one that says remember me and one that says be invisible. I always log out when I leave and then just log back on when I come back. If I forget to log off, and leave the site, I'm still on when I come back, so I don't understand what everyone's talking about. Joe you said you'd stay logged in but in your above post the little icon says you're off? Someone explain LOL!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I cannot stay logged in ! When I leave this site and come back I have to keep logging back in. I have cleared all cookies etc. and checked the remember me box like I always have but it does not remember me :bysmilie:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> now each day when you sign into SM you can choose your "mood", a fun way to let us know how your feeling, change it once, or each time you log in :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> 
> [attachment=25060:smmood1.jpg]
> ...


I just ate a whole bag of cherries. Why isn't "fat" a mood? Can we vote to have it added???


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411912
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calories from fruit don't count in my book... :brownbag: 

And "Woot" is another way of being excited. Like when my boyfriend says he wants to go shopping, I say, "Woot! Woot!"


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> Calories from fruit don't count in my book...[/B]


What if we're talking 6 pounds of cherries over a 5 day period? :brownbag:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still fruit, just like chocolate which comes from cocoa BEANs.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love the mood feature and also the new icons


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, well one cherry has about 2 calories, but if you think about it...Wouldn't you burn 2 or 3 calories lifting the cherry out of the bowl, and taking each pit out? Sounds right to me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

For all of you who cannot stay logged in and have tried what Joe told you to do and it still does not work, look at the pop-up stopper on your browser and find the icon that says : _keep cookies from this domain. _The website now probably deletes the cookie each time you close the site.

Becky and Andrea you should know that !!!!!!!!!! Happened to me before !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hmmmm, i was trying to unistall this MOD to see if it was causing the "delay" a couple of you have reported but it caused an error so i had to install it back but it reset everyones mood, just a heads up if your wondering why it changed


I will try again some other time


carry on :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i updated the code of the mod to the new version, please post if you notice any problems, I will work on updating/adding new moods soon


----------



## little paws (Jul 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Joe @ Aug 12 2007, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=419925


> i updated the code of the mod to the new version, please post if you notice any problems, I will work on updating/adding new moods soon[/B]


i don't see the mood .... is this for paid users only??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Little Paws @ Aug 10 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815965


> QUOTE (Joe @ Aug 12 2007, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=419925





> i updated the code of the mod to the new version, please post if you notice any problems, I will work on updating/adding new moods soon[/B]


i don't see the mood .... is this for paid users only??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe it was disabled due to technical problems.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jul 30 2007, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=412560


> QUOTE (NC's Mom @ Jul 30 2007, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=412549





> QUOTE (Linus McDuff @ Jul 30 2007, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=412396





> Calories from fruit don't count in my book...[/B]


What if we're talking 6 pounds of cherries over a 5 day period? :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Still fruit, just like chocolate which comes from cocoa BEANs.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:forgive me: I love your mind!!!! Now that is MY way of thinking!!!! Diet is just another way of spelling "tied" and I love freedom! Diet is also another way to spell Tide, which keeps me "tied" to the laundry and we are back to that freedom thing again. Chocolate, on the other hand, you can't spell much with all the letters, but parting it out, you have "lot" and we all love a lot of chocolate; "late", I might be late because I'm still eating chocolate, "coach" makes nice purses; "cola" I do love my Coca Cola; "tool", women have such creative tools -- bobbie pins, high heels, nail files,.....the list is endless; "chat" now what woman doesn't love a good chat?; you get the picture.


----------

